# Milinkovic Savic: Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan.



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?


Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.

Ancora Jacobelli: c'è già stato un incontro tra i dirigenti del Milan e Lotito. Vediamo se quest'incontro porterà a degli sviluppi che sarebbero clamorosi.
*
Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Dai fateci la grazia, che poi di maglie ne comprerò 2.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Vedremo. Ci crederò nel caso arrivassero altre conferme.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Dai Lotito pensaci bene, che Bonaventura è un grandissimo centrocampista anche per sostituire Savic.


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Vorrei tanto accettasse, ci spero..temo però che gli stipendi di borini e Bonaventura siamo troppo alti per gli standard della Lazio....fossero stati solo soldi secondo me avrebbe accettato così dubito.....


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Vorrei tanto accettasse, ci spero..temo però che *gli stipendi di borini e Bonaventura siamo troppo alti *per gli standard della Lazio....fossero stati solo soldi secondo me avrebbe accettato così dubito.....



Osservazione intelligente. Lotito non li prenderà mai a quelle cifre.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Agosto 2018)

Accettasse credi impazzirei, davvero!! Ma temo resteremo col cerino..


----------



## luigi61 (12 Agosto 2018)

Caro Jacobelli il Milan non si è inserito prepotentemente su SMS per il semplice fatto che c'è sempre stato
Preghiamo per la felice conclusione, io ci credo come ho sempre sostenuto in tempi lontani e non sospetti, dai Leo forza!


----------



## True_Chamma (12 Agosto 2018)

Basterebbe che Savic spingesse un po', se l'offerta è quella ed è reale. Ha un offerta complessiva di 120/130 milioni. Probabilmente 90 sono cash. Bonaventura potrebbe dargli una plusvalenza, visto c'è valorizzano i giocatori. Per me è un offerta irrinunciabile


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Ovviamente si presume che offrano, nel caso esista tale offerta, un prestito oneroso molto alto. Tipo sui 40 mln più i cartellini di Jack e Borini.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Vorrei tanto accettasse, ci spero..temo però che gli stipendi di borini e Bonaventura siamo troppo alti per gli standard della Lazio....fossero stati solo soldi secondo me avrebbe accettato così dubito.....



O se lo riducono o vanno fuori squadra.
1,8-2 per Jack potrebbero starci, è un mediocre da Lazio, per l'altro ho dei dubbi che possa interessare realmente.


----------



## kipstar (12 Agosto 2018)

i giocatori del milan hanno degli stipendi alti per la lazio....prima cosa.
seconda cosa...ma se si infortuna savic giochiamo con jmauri ?!!? dai.....


----------



## Nils (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Calano le speranze, il Milan stò andando al ribasso, secondo Repubblica stamane c'era dentro Montolivo e ora il Milan parrebbe averci ripensato, Non penso che senza il Capitone Lotito possa accettare


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Vorrei tanto accettasse, ci spero..temo però che gli stipendi di borini e Bonaventura siamo troppo alti per gli standard della Lazio....fossero stati solo soldi secondo me avrebbe accettato così dubito.....





Admin ha scritto:


> Osservazione intelligente. Lotito non li prenderà mai a quelle cifre.



Bhe ma Lotito intanto avrebbe tolti i valori di Bonaventura e Borini che saranno 35 milioni totali, circa altri 90 milioni di euro di motivi per accettare. Non penso che si faccia problemi a quel punto a fare 2 milioni a Jack e 2,5 a Borini. 

Nel caso il primo anno si potrebbe fare una formula con i prestiti e lo stipendio viene parzialmente coperto dal Milan. Una soluzione se è quello il problema si trova sicuramente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> i giocatori del milan hanno degli stipendi alti per la lazio....prima cosa.
> seconda cosa...*ma se si infortuna savic giochiamo con jmauri *?!!? dai.....



effettivamente


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Agosto 2018)

Saró uno dei pochi.. ma a me perdere jack spiacerebbe moltissimo. Detto questo lo sacrificherei subito!


----------



## markjordan (12 Agosto 2018)

follia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> i giocatori del milan hanno degli stipendi alti per la lazio....prima cosa.
> seconda cosa...ma se si infortuna savic giochiamo con jmauri ?!!? dai.....



Se iniziamo a pensare anche ai casi in cui uno si infortunia non ne usciamo più. Se non si infortunia però buttiamo le porte per terra. Altrimenti ci va di sfida e amen. Tanto senza di lui e con due mezzi giocatori sempre fuori dalla Champions arriviamo.


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2018)

Qualunque formula purchè arrivi sto SMS, manco fosse un pizzino....


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Saró uno dei pochi.. ma a me perdere jack spiacerebbe moltissimo. Detto questo lo sacrificherei subito!



Anche a me.
La valutazione di SMS poi è troppo alta, lascerei perdere.
Come la mettiamo con il fpf?

E ci manca pure un esterno d'attacco


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Fantascienza 
- dubito Lotito sia così fesso da prendere borini 
- dubito che possano permettersi alla Lazio l’ingaggio del duo
- già siamo cortissimi così , cedendo due giocatori saremmo scoperti 
Classica bolla giornalistica per vendere di più ...


----------



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2018)

ma la lazio davvero sarebbe interessata a borini? e quanto lo valuterebbe? questa sarebbe la cosa veramente clamorosa della trattativa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Anche a me.
> La valutazione di SMS poi è troppo alta, lascerei perdere.
> Come la mettiamo con il fpf?
> 
> E ci manca pure un esterno d'attacco



Ragazzi con Savic può giocarci tranquillamente Chalanoglu da esterno come ha fatto l'anno scorso. Oppure gioca Savic come esterne atipico accentrandosi e chiudendo il secondo palo vicino a Gonzalo, e Chalanoglu mezzala. 

E' un giocatore così moderno che può giocare in tutti i ruoli d'attacco e centrocampo senza problemi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Fantascienza
> - dubito Lotito sia così fesso da prendere borini
> - dubito che possano permettersi alla Lazio l’ingaggio del duo
> - già siamo cortissimi così , cedendo due giocatori saremmo scoperti
> Classica bolla giornalistica per vendere di più ...


certo invece ne può dare 6 o 7 a Savic...dai su...


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Vorrei tanto accettasse, ci spero..temo però che gli stipendi di borini e Bonaventura siamo troppo alti per gli standard della Lazio....fossero stati solo soldi secondo me avrebbe accettato così dubito.....



Hai ragione, perde Savic, ottiene due giocatori, indebolisce la rosa ed aumenta il monte ingaggi. Non ci siamo.


----------



## Cantastorie (12 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> i giocatori del milan hanno degli stipendi alti per la lazio....prima cosa.
> seconda cosa...ma se si infortuna savic giochiamo con jmauri ?!!? dai.....



Giochi con Bakayocoso o un altro arrivo in prestito.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma la lazio davvero sarebbe interessata a borini? e quanto lo valuterebbe? questa sarebbe la cosa veramente clamorosa della trattativa



Borini l'abbiamo soffiato alla Lazio, Inzaghi lo adora per il suo gioco.


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Agosto 2018)

Da centrocampo in su avremmo come rosa
Kessie-Biglia-Milinkovic
Suso-Higuain-Calhanoglu

Riserve
Bakayoko-Jose Mauri -Bertolacci
Halilovic-Cutrone-?

Qui il punto non è avere la rosa corta, qui la rosa non c'è proprio. Bastano due squalifiche e giochiamo con Halilovic titolare. Mi sembra folle andare a prendere SMS se poi dobbiamo avere delle riserve da lega pro


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Agosto 2018)

Va detto che per qualche spezzone di partita abbiamo Gabbia/bellanova.. certo peró numericamente oltre a sms un altro dovrebbe arrivare.. ma non mi preoccupo.. un prestitaccio si trova tra gli esuberi inglesi/tedeschi.,


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> certo invece ne può dare 6 o 7 a Savic...dai su...



Ne dara’ 3/4 a sms altro che 6 o 7 .., l attuale contratto scade nel 2022 quindi nessuna paura di scadenza imminente stile keita


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Secondo me c'è la offerta ma senza contropartite.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ne dara’ 3/4 a sms altro che 6 o 7 .., l attuale contratto scade nel 2022 quindi nessuna paura di scadenza imminente stile keita


ah bè se Savic è demente può essere...valutato 130 e prenderebbe come Borini...un vero genio  ...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Ma poi cedendo quei due dovresti necessariamente prendere un terzo centrocampista ed 1-2 esterni. Non è fattibile, dal punto di vista tecnico-tattico oltre al tema finanziario. Sarebbe una follia.


----------



## luigi61 (12 Agosto 2018)

Siamo sempre li......divisi in 2 partiti...chi vuole SMS e chi vuole completare la rosa ; a mio parere senza campioni non evolvi MAI, la rosa invece puoi sempre completarla in più sessioni di mercato


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...


Forza dai!!!


----------



## fra29 (12 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, perde Savic, ottiene due giocatori, indebolisce la rosa ed aumenta il monte ingaggi. Non ci siamo.



Non accetterà mai..
Lotito è quello del braccio di ferro con Keita a un anno dalla scadenza e che ha lasciato andare De Vrij a zero..
figirurati con uno che pensa valga quella cifra e con contratto 2022


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> O se lo riducono o vanno fuori squadra.
> 1,8-2 per Jack potrebbero starci, è un mediocre da Lazio, per l'altro ho dei dubbi che possa interessare realmente.



Avevo letto che l’anno scorso La Lazio stesse trattando borini che poi aveva scelto noi...vedo più probabile l’interesse per borini invece...


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma poi cedendo quei due dovresti necessariamente prendere un terzo centrocampista ed 1-2 esterni. Non è fattibile, dal punto di vista tecnico-tattico oltre al tema finanziario. Sarebbe una follia.



Ma dai...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ah bè se Savic è demente può essere...valutato 130 e prenderebbe come Borini...un vero genio  ...



Chiedilo al fenomeno del suo agente .., ove dovesse nuovamente rinnovare lotito oltre i 4 non andrà mai , ha comunque il coltello dalla parte del manico essendoci una scadenza molto lunga


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre li......divisi in 2 partiti...chi vuole SMS e chi vuole completare la rosa ; a mio parere senza campioni non evolvi MAI, la rosa invece puoi sempre completarla in più sessioni di mercato



Molti preferirebbero comprare 5-6 medioman per fare numero invece che un ottimo giocatore e ci sta. Sono opinioni, anche se l'anno scorso questa scelta si è dimostrata disastrosa.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (12 Agosto 2018)

Non ci resta che aspettare adesso..
Questa trattativa comunque andava avanti già da settimane..


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Non accetterà mai..
> Lotito è quello del braccio di ferro con Keita a un anno dalla scadenza e che ha lasciato andare De Vrij a zero..
> figirurati con uno che pensa valga quella cifra e con contratto 2022



Va che non è Cairo...sa benissimo che se la Lazio dovesse arrivare sesta e Milinkovic fare una stagione normale di incanto perderebbe tra 1 20 e i 40 milioni di valore


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



.


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre li......divisi in 2 partiti...chi vuole SMS e chi vuole completare la rosa ; a mio parere senza campioni non evolvi MAI, la rosa invece puoi sempre completarla in più sessioni di mercato



Non è questione di completare la rosa. Se avessimo una rosa profonda e ci fosse ds scegliere tra SMS e tre buoni giocatori andrebbero quasi tutti su SMS. Ma qui stiamo parlando di prenderlo perdendo due giocatori e almeno 80 milioni. Se davvero lo prendessimo le nostre riserve a centrocampo e in attacco sarebbero: bakayoko, bertolacci, montolivo, José mauri, cutrone e halilovic. A parte forse bakayoko e cutrone sono tutti giocatori da lega pro. Ha senso prendere un supertop se poi non hai più margini per investire e hai una panchina da lega pro? Io dico di no.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Da centrocampo in su avremmo come rosa
> Kessie-Biglia-Milinkovic
> Suso-Higuain-Calhanoglu
> 
> ...



Kessie Biglia Milinkovic-Savic
Suso Higuain Promes

Riserve
Bakayoko Mauri Chalanoglu Halilovic Cutrone


----------



## cris (12 Agosto 2018)

continuo a non crederci semplicemente perche siamo sotto regime fpf, non ci sono i numeri logici per far andar in porto la cosa. Non succede, ma se succede


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di completare la rosa. Se avessimo una rosa profonda e ci fosse ds scegliere tra SMS e tre buoni giocatori andrebbero quasi tutti su SMS. Ma qui stiamo parlando di prenderlo perdendo due giocatori e almeno 80 milioni. Se davvero lo prendessimo le nostre riserve a centrocampo e in attacco sarebbero: bakayoko, bertolacci, montolivo, José mauri, cutrone e halilovic. A parte forse bakayoko e cutrone sono tutti giocatori da lega pro. Ha senso prendere un supertop se poi non hai più margini per investire e hai una panchina da lega pro? Io dico di no.



Quotone. Poi ai primi infortuni iniziamo a smadonnare in serbo e aramaico.


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Lol, ma se Lotito 2 giorni ha detto che non accetterà contropartite o prestiti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di completare la rosa. Se avessimo una rosa profonda e ci fosse ds scegliere tra SMS e tre buoni giocatori andrebbero quasi tutti su SMS. Ma qui stiamo parlando di prenderlo perdendo due giocatori e almeno 80 milioni. Se davvero lo prendessimo le nostre riserve a centrocampo e in attacco sarebbero: bakayoko, bertolacci, montolivo, José mauri, cutrone e halilovic. A parte forse bakayoko e cutrone sono tutti giocatori da lega pro. Ha senso prendere un supertop se poi non hai più margini per investire e hai una panchina da lega pro? Io dico di no.



Se quei tre giocatori di cui tu dici hanno le qualità per poter dare una mano decisiva all'ingresso in Champions League allora si, ma io preferisco tutta la vita spendere tanto per un giocatore fortissimo piuttosto che per giocatori normalissimi. Tanto in Coppa Italia faremo giocare praticamente la primavera e l'EL non verrà considerato come obiettivo fondamentale. Secondo me stiamo facendo un grande sacrificio per un giocatore top e puntare decisi alla qualificazione in CL, e io mi trovo d'accordo.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...


----------



## luigi61 (12 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di completare la rosa. Se avessimo una rosa profonda e ci fosse ds scegliere tra SMS e tre buoni giocatori andrebbero quasi tutti su SMS. Ma qui stiamo parlando di prenderlo perdendo due giocatori e almeno 80 milioni. Se davvero lo prendessimo le nostre riserve a centrocampo e in attacco sarebbero: bakayoko, bertolacci, montolivo, José mauri, cutrone e halilovic. A parte forse bakayoko e cutrone sono tutti giocatori da lega pro. Ha senso prendere un supertop se poi non hai più margini per investire e hai una panchina da lega pro? Io dico di no.



Caro Smarx , andrei cauto a dire che con SMS la campagna acquisti sarà conclusa; non conosciamo il vero indirizzo dettato dalla proprietà, può darsi che sia come dici tu ma anche no; molto si capirà dala fine di questo mercato; rimango dell'opinione che è meglio acquistare pochi ma forti che non xmcome l'anno scorso con 11 acquisti di cui parecchi da rottamare


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se quei tre giocatori di cui tu dici hanno le qualità per poter dare una mano decisiva all'ingresso in Champions League allora si, ma io preferisco tutta la vita spendere tanto per un giocatore fortissimo piuttosto che per giocatori normalissimi. Tanto in Coppa Italia faremo giocare praticamente la primavera e l'EL non verrà considerato come obiettivo fondamentale. Secondo me stiamo facendo un grande sacrificio per un giocatore top e puntare decisi alla qualificazione in CL, e io mi trovo d'accordo.



Perdonami, ma come fai a puntare alla champions se hai alternative da serie c? Metti che devi giocare con la juve o con l'Inter e hai due squalifiche a centrocampo/attacco.. È una cosa normalissima. Cosa fai? Giochi con jose mauri e halilovic?


----------



## Marcex7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Andrà alla Juve.C'è la possibilità concreta che i gobbi inizieranno a dominare in Europa


----------



## Roccoro (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Leo sta giocando una partita di poker con Lotito, vedremo se Lotito cederà a quest'offerta...bisognerà capire il piano b, se potrà essere rabiot, giocatore seguito quest'estate dal milan


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Kessie Biglia Milinkovic-Savic
> Suso Higuain Promes
> 
> Riserve
> Bakayoko Mauri Chalanoglu Halilovic Cutrone



In EL fino a febbraio ci si sciala con quella rosa, bastano e avanzano riserve e primavera, basta e avanza Cutrone, quando torni a fare colpi da top club le avversarie hanno già il timore di doverti affrontare e giocano pure peggio, chiunque entri in campo.
Resta da capire una cosa di questa trattativa, difficilissima, ma se l'abbiamo portata fino al 13 agosto vuol dire che Leo si aspetta di arrivare ad una lieta conclusione e probabilmente sa che Lotito non può non accettare 110mln + 2 giocatori, col mercato in chiusura 2 giocatori fanno comodo e la prossima Serie A si prospetta difficilissima per cui col sesto-settimo posto a 120 non vendi nessuno.
C'è poi un piano B? del livello di Savic no, bisogna chiudere domani per andare a trattare l'esterno (Martial o Draxler), quell'arrivo porterebbe il turco a centrocampo e saremmo completi per due competizioni (a centrocampo se giochi a 2 quelli bastano e avanzano, in quel caso via Mauri e Montolivo).


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma come fai a puntare alla champions se hai alternative da serie c? Metti che devi giocare con la juve o con l'Inter e hai due squalifiche a centrocampo/attacco.. È una cosa normalissima. Cosa fai? Giochi con jose mauri e halilovic?



E se passassimo al centrocampo a 2? Cosi avremmo Biglia-Kessie-Bakayoko-Sms-Mauri-Bertolacci per 2 posti, mi sembra abbastanza ovvio. Anche se all'appello manca un'altro esterno d'attacco, o forse anche 2, ovvero Castillejo + un'altro top.


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Caro Smarx , andrei cauto a dire che con SMS la campagna acquisti sarà conclusa; non conosciamo il vero indirizzo dettato dalla proprietà, può darsi che sia come dici tu ma anche no; molto si capirà dala fine di questo mercato; rimango dell'opinione che è meglio acquistare pochi ma forti che non xmcome l'anno scorso con 11 acquisti di cui parecchi da rottamare



Per me si può chiudere tranquillamente con SMS se non diamo contropartite (e riusciamo magari a strappare un esterno sinistro). Cosi per me saremmo perfetti. Ma la notizia parla di Bonaventura e Borini, e dubito riusciremo a prendere almeno altri 2 giocatori per sostituirli numericamente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma come fai a puntare alla champions se hai alternative da serie c? Metti che devi giocare con la juve o con l'Inter e hai due squalifiche a centrocampo/attacco.. È una cosa normalissima. Cosa fai? Giochi con jose mauri e halilovic?



Dico di si, preferisco giocarmi il campionato in questa maniera. Acquistare giocatori tappa buchi che spostano zero non ha senso, e poi va a finire che questi giocatori si dimostrano inadeguati come la campagna acquisti passata. A sto punto vado sul sicuro e compro gente veramente che ti trasforma la squadra in campo, anche rischiando di avere riserve non all'altezza. E poi in Italia chi ha veramente rincalzi all'altezza dei titolari? Tolta la Juventus, se guardo le panchine delle altre squadre non è che ci sia tutta questa mirabolante qualità.


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Avremmo un 4-2-3-1 di grande qualità e fisicità - e senza rapidità offensiva -, ma una panchina corta, mediocre ed inesperta (con tanti primavera). Può essere una soluzione, ma non quella ideale, secondo me.


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E se passassimo al centrocampo a 2? Cosi avremmo Biglia-Kessie-Bakayoko-Sms-Mauri-Bertolacci per 2 posti, mi sembra abbastanza ovvio. Anche se all'appello manca un'altro esterno d'attacco, o forse anche 2, ovvero Castillejo + un'altro top.



Avremmo suso-calhanolu-halilovic come trequartisti. Servirebbero almeno due acquisti. Io a SMS e altri due acquisti (di cui uno forte forte) non credo.. Felice di essere smentito


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Arrivassero (anche solo in prestito, con formule magiche degne di mago Merlino o per merito della cessione di Suso e Gigio) Milinkovic-Savic, Rabiot e Martial, staremmo parlando di un capolavoro di mercato assoluto.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Kessie Biglia Milinkovic-Savic
> Suso Higuain Promes
> 
> Riserve
> Bakayoko Mauri Chalanoglu Halilovic Cutrone



Seee Calha riserva neanche nella prossima vita


----------



## fra29 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Boh.. vedremo se si allinea qualcuno.
il nostro mercato sui big (Conte e SMS) ha vissuto di bombe estemporanee..
Anche il fatto che non se ne parli come trattativa vera ma come voci, forse, dubbi di Lotito a 5 gg mi fa propendere per il bluff.
Ma a quel punto, come vado dicendo da giorni, capisco il no a Sms perché Lotito è osso durissimo ma a quel punto si vira si die tasselli che sistemano la squadra.. Un Draxler, un Rabiot o roba simile..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Agosto 2018)

Ma basta con ste riserve... Il Napoli è anni che gioca con 13 giocatori. Sempre e solo quelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E se passassimo al centrocampo a 2? Cosi avremmo Biglia-Kessie-Bakayoko-Sms-Mauri-Bertolacci per 2 posti, mi sembra abbastanza ovvio. Anche se all'appello manca un'altro esterno d'attacco, o forse anche 2, ovvero Castillejo + un'altro top.



Con Savic ti bruci la possibilità di prendere altra gente, anche se servirebbero come il punto passando al 4-2-3-1


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma come fai a puntare alla champions se hai alternative da serie c? Metti che devi giocare con la juve o con l'Inter e hai due squalifiche a centrocampo/attacco.. È una cosa normalissima. Cosa fai? Giochi con jose mauri e halilovic?



Ma basta con ste riserve. Qualsiasi squadra si costriusce partendo dsi titolari forti e poi con il tempo si prendono le riserve. La juve ha vinto lo scudetto con titolari matri e quagliarella. Qui non abbiamo nenache l'11 titolare e parliamo delle riserve...


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Agosto 2018)

Mi pare impossibile...
O lo paghiamo o nulla, cedere bonaventura ci creerebbe molti problemi e borini fa tutto... difensore, centrocampista, attaccante...
E poi elliott ne ha soldi da spendere, si tratta solo di trovare una soluzione che sia compatibile col ffp.
Per me si può fare.
Non so se si farà, penso che le possibilità nn sian molte ma... ripeto... se la società volesse... potrebbe acquistare sms senza problemi


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dico di si, preferisco giocarmi il campionato in questa maniera. Acquistare giocatori tappa buchi che spostano zero non ha senso, e poi va a finire che questi giocatori si dimostrano inadeguati come la campagna acquisti passata. A sto punto vado sul sicuro e compro gente veramente che ti trasforma la squadra in campo, anche rischiando di avere riserve non all'altezza. E poi in Italia chi ha veramente rincalzi all'altezza dei titolari? Tolta la Juventus, se guardo le panchine delle altre squadre non è che ci sia tutta questa mirabolante qualità.



Beh già roma, napoli e inter hanno rose più lunghe della nostra. La roma da centrocampo in su
De rossi-Strootman-Cristante-Pellegrini-Coric-Pastore-Gonalons--Zaniolo-Kluivert-Elshaa-perotti-under-Dzeko-Schick. 14 giocatori per 6 posti, e almeno 12 pronti.

Borja Valero-Vecino-Gagliardini-Brozovic-Nainnggolan- Perisic-Candreva-Keita-Politano-Lautaro-Icardi-Joao Mario. 12 giocatori per 6 posti.

Diawara-Hamsik-Allan-Zielinski-Rog-Ruiz-Insigne-Ounas-Callejon-Verdi-Mertens-Milik-Inglese. 13 giocatori per 6 posti. 

Hanno tutti rose più profonde della nostra. E prendere SMS ma rischiando una panchina oscena per me è troppo azzardato


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Agosto 2018)

Intanto quota crollata sisal match point, passata a 3


----------



## Igniorante (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Nel caso, per Bonaventura mi dispiacerebbe. 
Giocatore duttile e che sicuramente ci servirebbe, anche solo come riserva.


----------



## luigi61 (12 Agosto 2018)

Invito tutti ad una riflessione....dopo aver preso HIGUAIN ora parliamo di SMS, guardiamo un po oltre il nostro limitato orizzonte; io credo che Leo ha avuto l'input di costruire una squadra fortissima, che verrà assemblata con logica e competenza; molti ragionano guardando oggi ma a logica come è possibile che si agisca così a casaccio come molti vorrebbero far intendere? A mio avviso c'è un progetto molto chiaro e se la trattativa SMS andra in porto ne sarà la definitiva conferma


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...


Milinkovic Savic sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso a centrocampo. Con lui avrebbe senso persino Bakayoko frangiflutti davanti alla difesa, con Milinkovic e Calhanoglu mezzali, mentre Suso, Higuain e Promes in avanti.


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma basta con ste riserve. Qualsiasi squadra si costriusce partendo dsi titolari forti e poi con il tempo si prendono le riserve. La juve ha vinto lo scudetto con titolari matri e quagliarella. Qui non abbiamo nenache l'11 titolare e parliamo delle riserve...



Va bene. Poi però non voglio sentire gente che si lamenta alla prima volta in cui Bertolacci o Halilovic sono titolari. Anche perché se va in porto lo scambio gia domenica prossima avremmo i primi problemi. Calhanoglu squalificato, Bonaventura e Borini alla lazio. L'unico che può giocare esterno sinistro è cutrone. Anche ne dovesse arrivare uno dal mercato non penso venga buttato nella mischia in 3 giorni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Va bene. Poi però non voglio sentire gente che si lamenta alla prima volta in cui Bertolacci o Halilovic sono titolari. Anche perché se va in porto lo scambio gia domenica prossima avremmo i primi problemi. Calhanoglu squalificato, Bonaventura e Borini alla lazio. L'unico che può giocare esterno sinistro è cutrone. Anche ne dovesse arrivare uno dal mercato non penso venga buttato nella mischia in 3 giorni.


L’ala sinistra la prenderanno.


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma basta con ste riserve... Il Napoli è anni che gioca con 13 giocatori. Sempre e solo quelli.



Concordo.
A che serve preoccuparsi di avere della legna di scorta se non hai neanche un camino? 

La società sembra concentrata a fare un undici titolare competitivo. La panchina lunga non è una priorità.


----------



## Kayl (12 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Va bene. Poi però non voglio sentire gente che si lamenta alla prima volta in cui Bertolacci o Halilovic sono titolari. Anche perché se va in porto lo scambio gia domenica prossima avremmo i primi problemi. Calhanoglu squalificato, Bonaventura e Borini alla lazio. L'unico che può giocare esterno sinistro è cutrone. Anche ne dovesse arrivare uno dal mercato non penso venga buttato nella mischia in 3 giorni.



già adesso se si fa male Calha gioca Borini e se si fa male Bonaventura gioca Bertolacci. Ma preferisco avere un titolare da 8 e una riserva da 4 piuttosto che un titolare da 6 e una riserva da 4


----------



## Dieg (12 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Da centrocampo in su avremmo come rosa
> Kessie-Biglia-Milinkovic
> Suso-Higuain-Calhanoglu
> 
> ...



Questa che Bakayoko viene a fare la riserva è una perfetta scemenza. Se Bakayoko andrà in panchina sarà solo per scelta tecnica, ma è lapalissiano che non prendiamo un giocatore da quaranta milioni per tappare un buco. 

Detto questo, anche la manfrina che la rosa sarebbe corta mi pare fuori luogo. La Lazio ci è arrivata davanti per due anni di fila con una rosa di caratura chiaramente inferiore e buona solo nell'undici titolare. Il Napoli è arrivato due volte secondo e una volta terzo sfruttando una rosa strettissima.

Ergo, posto che le riserve servono comunque, non sarebbe meglio avere dei titolari veramente buoni prima?


----------



## Victorss (12 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L’ala sinistra la prenderanno.



Se dovesse arrivare Milinkovic per me il mercato sarebbe chiusissimo. Felice di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Invito tutti ad una riflessione....dopo aver preso HIGUAIN ora parliamo di SMS, guardiamo un po oltre il nostro limitato orizzonte; io credo che Leo ha avuto l'input di costruire una squadra fortissima, che verrà assemblata con logica e competenza; molti ragionano guardando oggi ma a logica come è possibile che si agisca così a casaccio come molti vorrebbero far intendere? A mio avviso c'è un progetto molto chiaro e se la trattativa SMS andra in porto ne sarà la definitiva conferma



A parte tutto, secondo voi Leonardo non ha sondato con l'agente di Sms la disponibilità dello stesso? per me l'ok del giocatore dovremmo averlo, manca poco appunto, se offriamo ora (dentro o fuori) dobbiamo essere certi di avere già l'ok dall'entourage del giocatore perché altrimenti non avrebbe senso andare a fare offerte così alte per un giocatore così forte quando lo stesso prende così poco e non ha ancora rinnovato.
E' un classico del mercato, vediamo che succede.


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> già adesso se si fa male Calha gioca Borini e se si fa male Bonaventura gioca Bertolacci. Ma preferisco avere un titolare da 8 e una riserva da 4 piuttosto che un titolare da 6 e una riserva da 4



Vero, ma qui stiamo parlando di un'offerta da 120 milioni sul piatto. Se siamo davvero disposti a spendere 80 milioni più Bonaventura e borini, io preferirei spenderne direttamente 120 senza contropartite, così da non avere la rosa da 12 giocatori. Oppure prendere due top a 60 milioni l'uno (mica 5 milioni eh).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se dovesse arrivare Milinkovic per me il mercato sarebbe chiusissimo. Felice di sbagliarmi.


L’ala sinistra è una richiesta esplicita di Gattuso, magari arriverà low cost, ma arriverà.


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Forza dai!!!





Kayl ha scritto:


> già adesso se si fa male Calha gioca Borini e se si fa male Bonaventura gioca Bertolacci. Ma preferisco avere un titolare da 8 e una riserva da 4 piuttosto che un titolare da 6 e una riserva da 4



Ah beh ovvio.
Ma preferiresti un titolare da 8 e una riserva da 2 oppure un titolare da 7 e una riserva da 6?


----------



## andre85 (12 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ah beh ovvio.
> Ma preferiresti un titolare da 8 e una riserva da 2 oppure un titolare da 7 e una riserva da 6?


be io a un SMS darei almeno un 9 e a bonaventura un 6 ( ma giusto perche arriviamo da anni pessimi), fino al 2011 per me bonaventura era un 4.


----------



## Victorss (12 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L’ala sinistra è una richiesta esplicita di Gattuso, magari arriverà low cost, ma arriverà.



Io ci credo poco, però vediamo. Secondo me se facciamo Milinkovic a Gattuso gli si dice di arrangiarsi con quello che c è che già è un miracolo aver preso Sergej e soprattutto Higuain..


----------



## Kayl (12 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ah beh ovvio.
> Ma preferiresti un titolare da 8 e una riserva da 2 oppure un titolare da 7 e una riserva da 6?



Il valore attuale delle riserve è identico perché ora come ora, bonaventura è titolare.


----------



## Victorss (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ah beh ovvio.
> Ma preferiresti un titolare da 8 e una riserva da 2 oppure un titolare da 7 e una riserva da 6?



E no. Così non vale .... I conti devono tornare ... Non puoi fare un 8+2 e un 7+6 la somma deve essere la stessa . Altrimenti non si capisce la differenza


----------



## Ermenegildo (12 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma qui stiamo parlando di un'offerta da 120 milioni sul piatto. Se siamo davvero disposti a spendere 80 milioni più Bonaventura e borini, io preferirei spenderne direttamente 120 senza contropartite, così da non avere la rosa da 12 giocatori. Oppure prendere due top a 60 milioni l'uno (mica 5 milioni eh).



In effetti con 120 keuri ti porti a casa Rabiot, Depay e Promes. Centrocampo upgradato (kessie, bakayoko e Rabiot), batteria d’esterni esplosiva. Detto ciò SMS sarebbe un sogno


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ah beh ovvio.
> Ma preferiresti un titolare da 8 e una riserva da 2 oppure un titolare da 7 e una riserva da 6?



Un titolare da 8 e una riserva da 2


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Kessie Biglia Milinkovic-Savic
> Suso Higuain Promes
> 
> Riserve
> Bakayoko Mauri Chalanoglu Halilovic Cutrone




Fortissima sulla carta e non troppo male nemmeno come riserve. Mancherebbe solo un vero esterno da mettere in panca.
Ma ne farei a meno almeno fino a gennaio, e forse pure fino a giugno.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ermenegildo ha scritto:


> In effetti con 120 keuri ti porti a casa Rabiot, Depay e Promes. Centrocampo upgradato (kessie, bakayoko e Rabiot), batteria d’esterni esplosiva. Detto ciò SMS sarebbe un sogno



Peccato che anche gli stipendi dei 3 sarebbero il triplo di quello di Savic. È per il bilancio sarebbe molto peggio


----------



## Ambrole (12 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Seee Calha riserva neanche nella prossima vita



Se giochiamo col 433 lui non è una mezzala e non è un esterno...dove lo fai giocare???? Esterno se non arriva nessuno e parte Bonaventura...allora a quel punto devi scegliere fra lui e borini e scegli il male minore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ci credo poco, però vediamo. Secondo me se facciamo Milinkovic a Gattuso gli si dice di arrangiarsi con quello che c è che già è un miracolo aver preso Sergej e soprattutto Higuain..


Milinkovic è un giocatore che si fa sentire, alla forza fisica unisce una tecnica eccellente. È dai tempi di Ibra e Thiago che non abbiamo in squadra due campioni veri in rosa. Avremmo Milinkovic e Higuain, finalmente due giocatori da vero Milan.


----------



## Love (12 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo col 433 lui non è una mezzala e non è un esterno...dove lo fai giocare???? Esterno se non arriva nessuno e parte Bonaventura...*allora a quel punto devi scegliere fra lui e borini e scegli il male minore*


----------



## Ermenegildo (12 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Peccato che anche gli stipendi dei 3 sarebbero il triplo di quello di Savic. È per il bilancio sarebbe molto peggio



Tieni presente che comunque qualcuno dobbiamo portarlo a casa per completare la rosa. E anche se saranno prestiti, gli ingaggi dovremo pagarli. E non due lire.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo col 433 lui non è una mezzala e non è un esterno...dove lo fai giocare???? Esterno se non arriva nessuno e parte Bonaventura...allora a quel punto devi scegliere fra lui e borini e scegli il male minore



Alla Pirlo. Pero dobbiamo entrare nell'ottica che giocatori come Suso o il Turco devono anche fare panchina. Oggi il City aveva in panchina Sane,De Bruyne e David Silva. Le grandi sqaudre son cosi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ermenegildo ha scritto:


> In effetti con 120 keuri ti porti a casa Rabiot, Depay e Promes. Centrocampo upgradato (kessie, bakayoko e Rabiot), batteria d’esterni esplosiva. Detto ciò SMS sarebbe un sogno


Tre interrogativi non fanno una certezza. Anche sto Rabiot, non capisco cosa ci troviate.


----------



## Ermenegildo (12 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tre interrogativi non fanno una certezza. Anche sto Rabiot, non capisco cosa ci troviate.



Niente a parte che ha 23 anni, oltre 30 presenze in CL, gioca quasi titolare in una squadretta con una rosa in cui fatica a trovar spazio Di Maria, e’ alto quasi un metro e novanta ma ha piedi buoni, può giocare in tutti i ruoli del sentrocampo. A parte questo, niente


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ermenegildo ha scritto:


> Tieni presente che comunque qualcuno dobbiamo portarlo a casa per completare la rosa. E anche se saranno prestiti, gli ingaggi dovremo pagarli. E non due lire.



Ma se arriva Savic non arriva più nessuno se non una riserva come esterno sinistro


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



.


----------



## Victorss (12 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Milinkovic è un giocatore che si fa sentire, alla forza fisica unisce una tecnica eccellente. È dai tempi di Ibra e Thiago che non abbiamo in squadra due campioni veri in rosa. Avremmo Milinkovic e Higuain, finalmente due giocatori da vero Milan.



Su questo sono assolutamente daccordo con te. 
Per me il mercato coi soli Higuain, Milinkovic, Caldara, Strinic, Reina (che per me deve fare il titolare), Halilovic e ci aggiungo anche Bacca se resterà come riserva è da 10.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo col 433 lui non è una mezzala e non è un esterno...dove lo fai giocare???? Esterno se non arriva nessuno e parte Bonaventura...allora a quel punto devi scegliere fra lui e borini e scegli il male minore



Uno che definisce Calha il male minore mi spiace ma di calcio capisce poco. Comunque non preoccuparti chiunque arriverà Calha sarà titolare


----------



## Ermenegildo (12 Agosto 2018)

Mi arrendo. Accontentiamoci di SMS


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Secondo voi se Leonardo ha questi 80 milioni per arrivare a Savic e non lo prende dopo spende 80 milioni per tre giocatori? Non succederà mai, si esporranno solo se potranno prendere il pezzo da 90, altrimenti resteremo più o meno come siamo ora.


----------



## Ambrole (12 Agosto 2018)

Comunque io fra SMS e rabiot+draxler (o ancora meglio più martial) scelgo nettamente la seconda . Con solo SMS rischi di restare offensivamente sterile, non possiamo fare a meno di mettere dentro un po' di velocità


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ermenegildo ha scritto:


> Niente a parte che ha 23 anni, oltre 30 presenze in CL, gioca quasi titolare in una squadretta con una rosa in cui fatica a trovar spazio Di Maria, e’ alto quasi un metro e novanta ma ha piedi buoni, può giocare in tutti i ruoli del sentrocampo. A parte questo, niente


Serve in ogni caso un giocatore che sia prima di tutto in grado di costruire. Rabiot sarà anche duttile, ma non dá alla manovra la qualità che può dare un Milinkovic. Per me la priorità oggi è Savic.


----------



## Nils (12 Agosto 2018)

Bonaventura è impossibile che venga ceduto, è un jolly troppo prezioso, andrebbe sostituito, Borini ci credo

Rosa:

A donnarumma, G donnarumma, Reina

Conti Abate, Calabria, RR, Strinic, Romagnoli, Musacchio, Caldara, Simic, 

Biglia, Kessie, Mauri, Bonaventura, Chalanoglu, Bertolacci, Bakayoko

Higuain, Suso, Cutrone, MSM, Halilovic,

Formazioni:
Squadra titolare da 2° posto, riserve non eccezionali ma contando che ne giocheranno 2/3 alla volta nemmeno così terribili,
considerando che subentrerebbero giocatori come: Bona, Cutrone, Babayoko, Bertolacci, Musacchio, Conti, 

Donnarumma
Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Strimic
Kessie Biglia Chalanoglu
Suso Higuain MSM

Reina
Conti Musacchio Simic RR
Babayoko Mauri Bertolacci 
Halilovic Cutrone Bonaventura

versione 4231

DOnnarumma
Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Strimic
Kessie Babayoko
Suso MSM CHalanoglu
Higuain​


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Con SMS in e Bonaventura e Borini out siamo da secondo posto anche se aggiungere nessun altro colpo. Firmo con il sangue


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Comunque io fra SMS e rabiot+draxler (o ancora meglio più martial) scelgo nettamente la seconda . Con solo SMS rischi di restare offensivamente sterile, non possiamo fare a meno di mettere dentro un po' di velocità



E una delle mie preocuppazioni.
L'esterno sinistro veloce con dribbling serve a prescindere dei SMS, Rabiot o chiunque sia.
Inoltre in mezzo al campo, anche se SMS e molto completo, se lo dovessi mettere in una categoria, lo metterei nei incursori. Stessa cosa per Kessie.
E cosi trovo che il Milan difficilmente puo giocare con un Biglia che crea (poco) + 2 incursori oppure con Bakayoko che spezza il gioco + 2 incursori.
A centrocampo vorrei un altro cucitore di gioco oltre a Biglia.

Ma alla fine se i risultati arrivono pure con i lanci lunghi per SMS e poi ci pensa lui me lo farei andare bene comunque. Non siamo in una fase dove possiamo pretendere pure il bel gioco...


----------



## Ermenegildo (12 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Serve in ogni caso un giocatore che sia prima di tutto in grado di costruire. Rabiot sarà anche duttile, ma non dá alla manovra la qualità che può dare un Milinkovic. Per me la priorità oggi è Savic.



Grazie al cz... Un confronto SMS-Rabiot non esiste. Uno SMS vs Rabiot, Depay e Promes insieme forse, e dico forse, si, soprattutto vista la pochezza che abbiamo nel reparto esterni d’attacco (la Juve di Depay e Promes non se ne farebbe una fava)


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Agosto 2018)

Lotito aveva dato l ultimatum a domenica sera x la cessione di SMS. Se domani non arriva l ufficialità è finita.


----------



## Ambrole (12 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Uno che definisce Calha il male minore mi spiace ma di calcio capisce poco. Comunque non preoccuparti chiunque arriverà Calha sarà titolare



Se valuti solo le capacità del calciatore e non l'impatto sul gioco e sulla squadra, allora chi ne capisce pochissimo sei tu. Suso e chala sono due ottimi giocatori ma insieme in un tridente assolutamente non ci possono stare, rendono il gioco stucchevole, prevedibile, lento e quindi inefficace. Insieme possono coesistere solo in un 4231 con suso a destra e chala al centro, ma poi a sinistra dovresti avere un attaccante vero, veloce con dribbling, fisico e tanti gol nei piedi, che sappia riempire l area. Per intenderci uno tipo martial


----------



## Ronaldinho10 (12 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Uno che definisce Calha il male minore mi spiace ma di calcio capisce poco. Comunque non preoccuparti chiunque arriverà Calha sarà titolare



Questa ingiustificata venerazione di Calha ha un po' stancato: non è un fenomeno, è un buon giocatore, nulla di più...


----------



## Kayl (12 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> E una delle mie preocuppazioni.
> L'esterno sinistro veloce con dribbling serve a prescindere dei SMS, Rabiot o chiunque sia.
> Inoltre in mezzo al campo, anche se SMS e molto completo, se lo dovessi mettere in una categoria, lo metterei nei incursori. Stessa cosa per Kessie.
> E cosi trovo che il Milan difficilmente puo giocare con un Biglia che crea (poco) + 2 incursori oppure con Bakayoko che spezza il gioco + 2 incursori.
> ...



quello che so è che con Savic la nostra pericolosità sulle palle alte nei calci piazzati (con già Caldara e Romagnoli oltre a Higuain e Kessie) nonché la capacità di ripartire coi lanci lunghi dalle retrovie a scavalcare il primo pressing salirebbero notevolmente. Avremmo il doppio carrarmato della ringo a centrocampo. Savic se non lo raddoppi non gli levi la palla perché sa proteggerla come pochi grazie al fisico, Biglia potrebbe giocare anche in pantofole e borsa dell'acqua calda. E se si sgancia in avanti hai tre giocatori che nell'uno contro uno difficilmente li blocchi (Higuain-Savic-Suso). Uno come Savic moltiplica la tua pericolosità in ogni situazione d'attacco, possesso e calcio da fermo, nonché rottura del gioco avversario. Sarebbe un innesto stupendo, peccato che Lotito abbia la testa più dura di Wolverine.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Se valuti solo le capacità del calciatore e non l'impatto sul gioco e sulla squadra, allora chi ne capisce pochissimo sei tu. Suso e chala sono due ottimi giocatori ma insieme in un tridente assolutamente non ci possono stare, rendono il gioco stucchevole, prevedibile, lento e quindi inefficace. Insieme possono coesistere solo in un 4231 con suso a destra e chala al centro, ma poi a sinistra dovresti avere un attaccante vero, veloce con dribbling, fisico e tanti gol nei piedi, che sappia riempire l area. Per intenderci uno tipo martial



Mai parlato di tridente con suso. Io dico solo che nel milan di oggi é titolare indiscusso in qualsiasi ruolo. Suso invece no.


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> quello che so è che con Savic la nostra pericolosità sulle palle alte nei calci piazzati (con già Caldara e Romagnoli oltre a Higuain e Kessie) nonché la capacità di ripartire coi lanci lunghi dalle retrovie a scavalcare il primo pressing salirebbero notevolmente. Avremmo il doppio carrarmato della ringo a centrocampo. Savic se non lo raddoppi non gli levi la palla perché sa proteggerla come pochi grazie al fisico, Biglia potrebbe giocare anche in pantofole e borsa dell'acqua calda. E se si sgancia in avanti hai tre giocatori che nell'uno contro uno difficilmente li blocchi (Higuain-Savic-Suso). Uno come Savic moltiplica la tua pericolosità in ogni situazione d'attacco, possesso e calcio da fermo, nonché rottura del gioco avversario. Sarebbe un innesto stupendo, peccato che Lotito abbia la testa più dura di Wolverine.



Senza dubbio. Lo so. E proprio per questo che SMS mi piace cosi tanto. Ma secondo me, anche cosi manca un cucitore di gioco. Fosse anche solo di riserva.
Comunque e senza ombre di dubbio giusto pensare prima di tutto alla squadra titolare.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

A questo punto credo l'offerta ci sia. La formula sarà stranissima, probabilmente un prestito con diritto a cifre medie tipo 20 milioni, e riscatto da pagare su più esercizi. E' l'unico modo che ha Leonardo per fare una offerta in linea con fpf. 

Credo che a queste condizioni Lotito ci farà una pernacchia. Non ha senso non contabilizzare velocemente un asset come quello perchè poi non lo puoi comunque sostituire degnamente (anche se Lotito non reinveste mai tutto). 

Non avrà nemmeno tanto la fretta di adeguargli il contratto, visto che scade nel 2022. Può tenerlo così e venderlo il prossimo anno in tutta scioltezza. Al 100% si presenterà un club inglese come lo UTD che perderà Pogba. 

Questa è l'unica finestra che abbiamo per prenderlo.

Se dovesse dire no Lotito che intenzioni ha Leonardo?


----------



## davidelynch (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Figuriamoci se questo cede.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

*Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Ma sinceramente spendere quei soldi e perdere pure Bonaventura che è uno dei pochi che sa giocare a calcio mi sembra assurdo.

Ok i cessi come Borini, ma quelli buoni dobbiamo tenerli


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente spendere quei soldi e perdere pure Bonaventura che è uno dei pochi che sa giocare a calcio mi sembra assurdo.
> 
> Ok i cessi come Borini, ma quelli buoni dobbiamo tenerli



Con Bonaventura al massimo si fanno i sesti posti. Se il sacrificio per arrivare finalmente ad un centrocampista come dio comanda deve essere lui ben venga.


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...


Chiedo ai più esperti di contabilità:
Per il fpf non possiamo spendere e il saldo deve essere a 0 o quasi tra cessioni e arrivi...Ok...
L'anno prossimo se va in porto sms con la formula del prestito, avremo da riscattare 35 higuain, (e lo riscatti se no perdi i 20 di quest'anno)i 35 di bayocoso,(qui potremo pure rimandarlo al mittente) e sms che si parla di 40+ 80 di riscatto( e qui lo devi riscattare se no perdi i 40)
Praticamente avremo 150 milioni di riscatti o cmq 115 circa senza bayocoso.
Come facciamo per il fpf?
Non é che solo quest'anno abbiamo i paletti, ci vendiamo Milanello per fare saldo 0?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Con Bonaventura al massimo si fanno i sesti posti. Se il sacrificio per arrivare finalmente ad un centrocampista come dio comanda deve essere lui ben venga.



Il fatto è che Bonaventura e 100M

A quel punto è meglio puntare un esterno da 50 e una mezz'ala da 50, quello è il discorso che faccio


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.*



.


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Bonaventura e 100M
> 
> A quel punto è meglio puntare un esterno da 50 e una mezz'ala da 50, quello è il discorso che faccio



Amen. Cioè io preferisco un Milan con Thiago Alcantara, Martial e Bonaventura che uno con solo SMS


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Bonaventura e 100M
> 
> A quel punto è meglio puntare un esterno da 50 e una mezz'ala da 50, quello è il discorso che faccio





Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Amen. Cioè io preferisco un Milan con Thiago Alcantara, Martial e Bonaventura che uno con solo SMS



Non funziona così. Quei soldi ci sono se investiti per un unico giocatore da ammortizzare piano piano inventandosi una formula strana, che già è difficile ottenere per un solo giocatore, figuriamoci per due. 

State dando per scontato che si abbiano 100 milioni da investire. Non è così.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Amen. Cioè io preferisco un Milan con Thiago Alcantara, Martial e Bonaventura che uno con solo SMS



E secondo te è più facile trattare con il Bayern Monaco che con la Lazio? Dai su.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E secondo te è più facile trattare con il Bayern Monaco che con la Lazio? Dai su.



Come se Thiago Alcantara venisse a giocare l'EL con le offerte del Real che si ritrova.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Come se Thiago Alcantara venisse a giocare l'EL con le offerte del Real che si ritrova.



Appunto.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Quotate le news


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.*



Ovviamente è un sogno e come tale resterà.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## varvez (13 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E qui finalmente gatta ci cova.



Cioè?


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.*



Ma sono modi di scrivere questi? Nemmeno con gli amici al bar mi esprimo in questo modo.
Boh, vediamo che succede.


----------



## Ambrole (13 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mai parlato di tridente con suso. Io dico solo che nel milan di oggi é titolare indiscusso in qualsiasi ruolo. Suso invece no.



Eh mi sa che allora ti sei perso parecchi pezzi, perché:
1 quello che è titolare indiscusso è proprio suso, non lo dico io ma i numeri
2 tutte le voci di mercato degli ultimi giorni si concentrano su mezzala sinistra ed esterni sinistri, cioè i due ruoli dove potrebbe operare chala.
3 chala se gioca nel tridente, ruolo attualmente più probabile, ci gioca con suso, con tutti i problemi che elencato.

A me chala piace ma in questo Milan non ha collocazione tattica, lui deve giocare o in un 4312 o in un 4231 ma in questo caso dietro la punta devono esserci altri giocatori con caratteristiche ben precise. 

Per quanto riguarda la possibilità di farlo giocare mezzala ci credo poco, perché pur avendo buona attitudine al rientro non ha le caratteristiche per fare una sufficiente interdizione, non ha la fisicità della mezzala, è piccolo leggero, non ha né il dinamismo, ne i polmoni , né la velocità per fare la mezzala. Già Bonaventura non ha le caratteristiche per fare la mezzala, ma rispetto al turco ha molta più corsa e gamba, oltre a eccellenti tempi di inserimento....non giroamoci attorno, chala è un trequartista, ma in quel ruolo o sei izco o difficilmente un allenatore gioca con un modulo che preveda quel ruolo. Ripeto per me unica strada possibile per lui 4231, ma a quel punto devi intervenire pesantemente sul mercato


----------



## Garrincha (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



Se ci mettono Borini e Bonaventura allora Lotito per la parte cash chiede 200 milioni... 

Uno, Bonaventura prende quanto mezza rosa della Lazio 

Due Lotito non si prende gli scarti, al massimo se accetta una contropartita tecnica devi metterci Chala, Rodriguez, Calabria, Bellanova, gente così, giovani promesse dallo stipendio contenuto o calciatori dalla plusvalenza futura 

È meno complicato trovare una terza parte a cui cederli per racimolare i soldi per un'offerta solo cash che inserire giocatori


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2018)

Se la notizia fosse confermata Lotirchio non rinuncerebbe MAI a 120 milioni. 

Sms può essere forte quanto vogliamo ma nessuno mai può rinunciare ad un offerta del genere


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Eh mi sa che allora ti sei perso parecchi pezzi, perché:
> 1 quello che è titolare indiscusso è proprio suso, non lo dico io ma i numeri
> 2 tutte le voci di mercato degli ultimi giorni si concentrano su mezzala sinistra ed esterni sinistri, cioè i due ruoli dove potrebbe operare chala.
> 3 chala se gioca nel tridente, ruolo attualmente più probabile, ci gioca con suso, con tutti i problemi che elencato.
> ...



Perfetto


----------



## BELOUFA (13 Agosto 2018)

Telenovela inventata di sana pianta.
Tenuta in piedi per creare interesse a 5 giorni c'è ancora gente che ci va dietro....
Il.milan avesse 120 mln da spendere comporterebbe la rosa con i 3 colpi che servono, essendo che non li abbiamo dopo Baka proveranno a prendere un esterno non di grido che possa fare la seconda punta.
Non è detto che ci riescano.


----------



## Ale.sasha (13 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Eh mi sa che allora ti sei perso parecchi pezzi, perché:
> 1 quello che è titolare indiscusso è proprio suso, non lo dico io ma i numeri
> 2 tutte le voci di mercato degli ultimi giorni si concentrano su mezzala sinistra ed esterni sinistri, cioè i due ruoli dove potrebbe operare chala.
> 3 chala se gioca nel tridente, ruolo attualmente più probabile, ci gioca con suso, con tutti i problemi che elencato.
> ...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Agosto 2018)

Oggi è il giorno della verità. Sms non andrà via a poche ore dalla chiusura.. oggi o si prepara definitivamente la chiusura o attueranno l’eventuale piano B.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Pagni de La Repubblica, Claudio Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan per Milinkovic Savic. Operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto che comprende i cartellini di Borini e Bonaventura. In totale, 120-130 mln di euro. Lotito sarebbe intenzionato a resistere, in quanto vorrebbe incassare solo cash. Una risposta dovrà arrivare necessariamente lunedì o martedì. Non si potrà andare troppo per le lunghe. Il Milan, in caso di no, avrà un piano B?
> 
> 
> Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.
> ...



.


----------

